# Touren in der Fränkischen (mit Singletrailer)



## sithmein (17. Juni 2019)

Ende Juli steht eine Woche Heimatbesuch an. Da wollten wir auch die eine oder andere MTB-Tour in der Fränkischen Schweiz machen. Ich kenn mich da aber gar nicht aus, damals (lange her) war MTB noch kein Thema. Unser Wunschprofil wäre:

Schwierigkeit bis S2
max. 50km
Je näher an Forchheim, desto besser (wegen Anfahrt)
Verpflegungsmöglichkeit zwischendrin

optional singletrailertauglich, d.h. möglichst keine Spitzkehren, sehr enge Stellen oder Schiebepassagen. Holperei, Stufen, fahrbare Uphills sind kein Problem.

Hat da jemand Vorschläge, Geheimtipps oder hats gar eine Webseite, über die man was findet?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2019)

Melde Dich per PN bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benenedikt (13. August 2019)

Servus,

Falls noch Interesse besteht meld dich.


----------

